# How many points over do you allow?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Quick question for you all. How many point's over the chosen limit, be it 1500, 2000 or whatever do you allow in general games of Warhammer? I am interested since it became clear the other night at the local club that not everyone plays to the same accepted limit.

Personally I consider 5 points to be a reasonable leeway, I try to get the list bang on, or just under; but in a friendly I don't see why we need worry about 3-4 points here or there.

What do you all play to?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

5 Points is usually he minimum cost to get any one item...

So I draw the line at four. And I make it a point of pride to never go over. I'd rather be a point or three under.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I normally try and get my lists dead on or under, but have no qualms with my opponent going 5-10 points over in a friendly game.

I would say though that it's normally pretty easy to add/remove bits and pieces here or there to sort the points out (losing musicians is normally pretty good for this!)


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

In a friendly game, I don't care what my opponent brings, as long as I know what's up. If it's a 2250pt game, and he has 2230, I toss out as much as I can to even it up. If he brings 2300, I'll just use my list to the best of my ability, or maybe toss in a couple more models. I really don't care if I'm even outnumbered two points to one, so long as we can work something out to ensure nobody gets shafted.
Basically, I just try to make due with what's played in a friendly game and keep things even (even if my opponent can't; or, conversely, if I can't).

Now, for a more formal approach, every point counts. I've never complained about the size of someone's list, but if they were that outlandish to warrant a complaint, I'd have a chat with them.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

5 points would be the most but I would look through my list to see if I can get it nearer.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Aye, I'll go with the consensus and say "anything under 5". No free musicians . Also, if (for some bizarre reason) I were ever to compete in a tournament, and there was a system for scoring sportsmanship, I'd tend to give a better score to a player who was just under rather than just over. For whatever that's worth.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

5pts at the most, and only if they can't easily change it and at least aimed for the original cost when they started


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

When i was a noob, i used to do 1500pt lists(i.e i said they were 1500) witch were actually closer to 1650pts. now, i never go over, nor do i go below by 7pts. i usaly get it to 1 or 2 pts under, but very rarly exact. for warhammer, my chosen limit is 2000, but i have been thinking of expanding my dwarfs to 3000.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

When playing with friends, we usually keep it within 2-3 points though, but I generally say 5-10 points max - anything over that, they can always lose something. I only say 5-10 because some of the more expensive armies (OKs for instance), it can be hard to fine tune the list without losing something important, or messing up a units ranks.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

In most friendly games I don't care too much as long as the two armies are within 25 points of each other.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This is one place where I am a complete dick about. It's got to be dead on or under. If I've got a limit, I'll go to the limit. But not over. I've never made a list where I've gone over, and I've told people where to lose points in lists where they're over. I don't care if someone else has, I play by a limit, so should you, if you play me. I'm sorry, but that's the way I play.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

5pts at most


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Im quite much on the same train as Vaz here. If you set a limit then its there to be followed, not to be overshot by a bunch of points. If I/we are playtesting lists for an uppcoming tournie then its no question about it, you cant go there with too many points in the list so there aint no use testing one with too many. If its a casual game it can be a bit diffrent, mainly against an OK player since they have a hard time getting the points within 30 of the given limit:wacko: Empire, Orcs or similar "lots of cheap-ass inf" armies however have no exscuse not to follow the limits all times!


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

I always Stay under I would rather be 10 under than 1 over. In friendly games I dont really care to much no more than 9 mainly because I know all the local players where I live stay under if at all possible. In a tourney you army can't be over that is my Local shop rule I have seen the same kid get DQ'ed 3 times fore being 15 pts over.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

we alow none, but if they are strugging to find what to takeout we will alow 5 points.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I would never try to use a list in pick-up game that was over. I've played games where I was about 20pts under, because I'm a bit OCD about ranks looking neat and I hate in when the first couple have 5 and the rank at the back has 4, so I'll toss them out too. Luckily as I generally play O&G my troops are cheap as chips.

I'm always happier for my opponent to go over - I'm strict with myself but don't impose the same standards on other people, especially if they say "look, I'm trying out a new combo, sorry, the list's a bit of a mess, I'm 15pts over, is that OK?" and I'd think '15pts in a 2,000pt game? That's... (long think) less than 1% of the total, I can't see that being a problem...'.

If they didn't say that at the beginning, I'd think "What a dick, can they not count?" and then mention the fact that their list was over points if they ever mentioned that they beat me. Because I may be prepared to let other people get away with things, or give them the opportunity to correct themselves, but boy do I judge them for it afterwards.

ne eyed but two faced cyclops:


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

My club raised me on strict rules, not even 1 point over, of course you can be plenty point under and no one will care. I do the same, you can be under but not any over, I know it sounds crude, but once everyone does it, suddenly everyone is following the rulles and everyone is almost always perfect 2250.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Agree with the sticklers, you may not go over. Just take out a single rank and file model, deal with the loss of 1 point rank bonus, and move on. Honestly, he was gonna get shot in the face before he got into combat anyways, so that rank wasn't doing you any good.


----------

